# My dogs got in a fight.



## AngelaH (Oct 8, 2012)

Hi,
I have a 3 year old husky/shepherd rescue and an 11 month old neutered pure bred GSD. The last two months my 11 month old has had serious leash aggression with other dogs, typically smaller ones. We are working on this issue. The more serious issues is that 3 weeks ago my two got into a serious fight. I was the only one home and my arm was severely bitten by my husky when I separated them. Being a total novice, I did not know how to properly break up a fight. I have been on my 11 month old to respect my 3 year olds space but they got into another fight a few days ago. This time my fiance was also home and we grabbed both their legs and pulled them apart properly. I am now a basket case. We have been doing the crate exchange or muzzling my 11 month old if they are both running around. I don't know what to do. If they get in a fight while only one of us is home it is almost impossible to be able to break them up without getting hurt. I am scared that the next time may be a vet trip from the damage. I don't know where this is coming from as we had the 11 month old from 8 weeks and they have gotten along fine. Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## x0emiroxy0x (Nov 29, 2010)

Get a behavioralist or trainer now. Although we can give you advice, we are not seeing the dogs in question or able to watch how they interact.

Until you are able to get a trainer, don't let them out together. A fight is inevitable, so crate-rotate.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Are they both males?

Your 11 month old is just maturing physically and that could be causing the issues. IME, it just gets worse and worse each time they fight as the pressure builds. 

Best bet is to get a trainer/behaviorist that has experience dealing with these issues in to help. Every interaction with them needs to be positive and carefully monitored. And definitely keep them separated when you cannot supervise 100%.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

You really need to keep them separated for a few weeks. When dogs fight, their hormones are all fired up and take a few weeks to work out of their system.


----------



## AngelaH (Oct 8, 2012)

They are both males. Both neutered. They both train for marathons with us and have plenty of exercise. I am looking into a 6 week boarding/training for my 11 month. It is extremely pricey and I am concerned that it won't help my two get along. Is it possible that they will get along again, am I going to have to crate-rotate forever, or re-home my 11 month old which would break my heart. He is the perfect sweet dog otherwise.


----------



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

I have lived with multiple dogs of the same sex (both) for quite a few years and the crate/baby gate and rotate routine has been a part of my existence as a result. It can be managed, but it does take a full-time committment from everyone in the home. I currently have six dogs in my home and they range from fourteen years of age to five months. Four weeks ago, I placed the last same sex aggressive female that I had with a good friend and the stress/tension level in my home has dropped through the floor. My former female now has an entire family to herself and my senior dogs are no longer in danger of being fought with. I am bringing up a new German Shepherd female puppy and my six year old neutered male spaniel is her best friend. I now use my baby gates and crates to separate the difference in energy level rather than to prevent fights. When I foster rescued dogs, I pick their breed, age and sex carefully so as to maximize the chance that my pack will get along and the rescued dog will be safe while they are waiting for either adoption or transport. Fights don't always mean that you have to chose one dog over another, however, keeping them means a full-time committment to the safety of both.


----------



## ken k (Apr 3, 2006)

I have 2 females, spayed, that want to kill each other, i almost lost a finger breaking up a fight, I keep them separated


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

What kind of training do you do with them at home? I would sign them both up for training and forget about the board/train. Having a behaviorist come in and help you set a plan is also a good idea.

There are so many stories of people sending their dogs away for training and ending up with more problems than they started with and ultimately you need the training as much as your dogs do! You may want to start another thread and ask for recommendations for trainers/behaviorists in your area. 

Also, your younger male may be more dominant than your older male. I do not allow fighting in my house (my dogs are on some form of NILIF for life) but I never try to force one dog to respect another. They tend to work that out on their own (and again, that does not mean fighting). 

You absolutely do need to keep them separated at all times in the house until you can step up your leadership and come up with a plan that will be safe for everyone.


----------



## AngelaH (Oct 8, 2012)

Thank you everyone for your honest replies. Our place is full of stress right now and I feel like I have nothing left. I am looking into behaviourists from an old thread from this community. 
To answer some questions, I think both my dogs are dominant and this is probably the problem. I can't tell which one is more so. I have them separated or muzzled but I just don't feel like this is a way for them, or us to live.


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

I have two females that tried to kill each other for a few months. Now we live in peace and they groom each other. No crate rotating, no avoiding interaction, and when they did get in fights I put them together ASAP after a fight. we haven't had a fight in a year. Why? Because they understand my rules. Introduced a non-neutered foster into the pack a few weeks ago. Couple of brief challenges, now he doesn't cause problems. Same reasons. I made it clear what I will and what I will not tolerate


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

we have a built-in garage, so when we first brought hooch(a very sweet,non-aggressive pitbull) into the family with cody and clipper(gsds) i kept hooch in the garage and cody&clipper in the house when i wasnt there. i kept seperate outside times at first, and then all out only under supervision. same in the house, constant supervision. at nite cody & clipper slept in my room, i began shutting my door cause hooch would want to sleep on my bed which made them mad cause they couldnt jump up there any more. they were about 10 when we brought hooch in, so being older could have helped. im not a trainer or anything, just a regular pet owner! thats what we did!


----------

